# Tips on how to get rid of upper eyelid exposure ?



## NormieKilla (Nov 1, 2018)

My eyelids can look less droopy from time to time and I notice how much impact it has on my facial harmony. Unfortunately for me, I have to deal with having droopy eyelids on the regular. Upper eyelid exposure is definitely one of the worst subhuman flaw ever and from here you can recognize how eye area definitely makes or break a face.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2018)

get fat


----------



## Future Arablite (Nov 1, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> My eyelids can look less droopy from time to time and I notice how much impact it has on my facial harmony. Unfortunately for me, I have to deal with having droopy eyelids on the regular. Upper eyelid exposure is definitely one of the worst subhuman flaw ever and from here you can recognize how eye area definitely makes or break a face.



You can't, surgery is the only option.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 1, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> eye area definitely makes or break a face.


Yes man


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 1, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> You can't, surgery is the only option.


Sounds right. But what kind of surgery will fix that ?


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

Stop smoking weed


----------



## itsOVER (Nov 1, 2018)

Fat grafts on your upper eyelids will do the trick.

It doesnt look as good as hooded eyes caused by bone though.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 1, 2018)

Upper eyelid exposure is a meme, if you look up it disappears if you look down you have it, undereye support is whats important


----------



## Future Arablite (Nov 1, 2018)

Either an anchor blepharoplasty surgery for both of your upper eyelids (keep in mind that unless it's severe it may not be performed by the majority of surgeons) or for a milder and more temporary solution, a filler such as Restylane to achieve better results and less exposure (though it will never eliminate all of the exposure and won't give you hooded eyes either), only improves what you already have.

Fat grafting is also an option but usually provides less natural looking results.


----------



## Mango (Nov 1, 2018)

time for taban


----------



## margotrobbie (Nov 1, 2018)

Surgery is the only solution, otherwise stick to wearing some nice glasses that match your face shape.


----------



## Mandiblecel (Nov 1, 2018)

open your eyes wider (the opposite of squintmax)


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 1, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> open your eyes wider (the opposite of squintmax)


Yes, walk around like you've snorted 25 lines of coke.


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 1, 2018)

Fully legit here. Stand up straight, neck perfectly straight and chin tucked with mewing. Poor head posture can lead to droopy eyes.


----------



## TakaRyo (Nov 1, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> Fully legit here. Stand up straight, neck perfectly straight and chin tucked with mewing. Poor head posture can lead to droopy eyes.



Biggest meme ever. Mewed and my eyes still look like this (and my mandible is shit)






OP, you can get filler injected to create hooding. It's soft hooding so it doesn't look as good as hooding from having square orbitals, but meh what're you gonna do lol


----------



## Sodoku (Nov 1, 2018)

surgery. it's safe af and only takes 30 mins


----------



## LooksJourney (Nov 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Biggest meme ever. Mewed and my eyes still look like this (and my mandible is shit)
> View attachment 3050
> 
> 
> OP, you can get filler injected to create hooding. It's soft hooding so it doesn't look as good as hooding from having square orbitals, but meh what're you gonna do lol


Droopy eyes can be genetic or environmental, in my case it was environmental that’s all I’m saying.


----------



## gaytoven (Nov 1, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> My eyelids can look less droopy from time to time and I notice how much impact it has on my facial harmony. Unfortunately for me, I have to deal with having droopy eyelids on the regular. Upper eyelid exposure is definitely one of the worst subhuman flaw ever and from here you can recognize how eye area definitely makes or break a face.


Pull the fat down above your eye, it will start sticking to your eyelid and you will get hooded eyes eventually


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 21, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> My eyelids can look less droopy from time to time and I notice how much impact it has on my facial harmony. Unfortunately for me, I have to deal with having droopy eyelids on the regular. Upper eyelid exposure is definitely one of the worst subhuman flaw ever and from here you can recognize how eye area definitely makes or break a face.


https://remescar.com/products/eye-care/sagging-eye-lids have u tried this?


----------



## KDA Player (Sep 21, 2020)

future chadlite said:


> Upper eyelid exposure is a meme, if you look up it disappears if you look down you have it, undereye support is whats important



Pisscell moment


----------



## yhaight (Sep 21, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> My eyelids can look less droopy from time to time and I notice how much impact it has on my facial harmony. Unfortunately for me, I have to deal with having droopy eyelids on the regular. Upper eyelid exposure is definitely one of the worst subhuman flaw ever and from here you can recognize how eye area definitely makes or break a face.


i do upper eyelid exercises


----------



## NormieKilla (Sep 22, 2020)

flamboyant said:


> https://remescar.com/products/eye-care/sagging-eye-lids have u tried this?


It's doing the opposite of what I want (gives uee instead of hooded eyes)


----------



## NormieKilla (Sep 22, 2020)

yhaight said:


> i do upper eyelid exercises


Does it work for you ?


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Sep 22, 2020)

future chadlite said:


> Upper eyelid exposure is a meme, if you look up it disappears if you look down you have it, undereye support is whats important


Is this legit? lifefuel if fixing posture is all it takestbh


----------



## yhaight (Sep 23, 2020)

NormieKilla said:


> Does it work for you ?


I havent been consistent and stopped so Im not sure


----------

